
Ravens’ John Urschel retires from NFL b/c of latest concussion study - jonwachob91
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/07/27/sports/football/john-urschel-baltimore-ravens-retires-nfl-cte-study.html
======
jonwachob91
>Urschel’s decision came two days after the release of a study in which all
but one of 111 brains of former N.F.L. players showed signs of chronic
traumatic encephalopathy, a degenerative brain disease linked to repeated hits
to the head. The Baltimore Sun and ESPN, citing anonymous sources with the
Ravens, said his retirement was related to the study.

It appears as if NFL Players are listening to the latest study on concussions.

